# R5 histogram display while recording video?



## Mark M (Dec 17, 2020)

Hi all, bought the R5 for stills but loving its video capabilities. 
In my video cameras (Sony FS5, EX1 etc) I’m accustomed to using the histogram as an exposure aid. 
On the R5 I can bring the histogram up on the rear screen, but as soon as I start to record video, it disappears. Anyone know if it’s possible to keep the histogram displaying while recording? And if so, please can you post the exact setting? 
Thanks very much
Mark


----------

